# fall cleanup



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

We finally got our haying equipment cleaned out and put away for the winter. Blew out all the chaff and dust, took off shields and such where it could hide and finally greased everything so that when we haul it back out of the shed next summer it's all ready to go to work. We even hang our hay elevater inside on the rafters of the shed along the wall. Keeps it out of the way and out of the weather. Here in the Maritimes the weather is a real enemy to machinery, it wouldn't last any time left out in the elements.


----------

